
Being in the right place at the right time (by Naveen from Foursquare) - mhunter
http://naveenium.com/stream/being-in-the-right-place
======
asktell
i hate to be that guy but i have to make a comment that's completely unrelated
to the content of the post i object to the lack of capitalization what's wrong
with using capitalizations i understand and tolerate logical punctuation but i
draw the line at capitalization for the purposes of this comment i've decided
to drop all punctuation just to be different i'm trying to cultivate my brand

~~~
ftwinnovations
I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING AND FELT IT REPEATEDLY TAKE MY FOCUS AWAY FROM
THE CONTENT AND INTENT OF THE POST WHILE I LOOKED AROUND MUSING ABOUT WHY HE
WOULD MAKE SUCH AN ODD CHOICE WHY NOT ALSO BREAK PUNCTUATION AND GRAMMER RULES

